# Rolex replica migliori. Dove acquistare senza farsi truffare.



## admin (11 Novembre 2014)

*Premessa importante*: la compravendita di orologi replica/clone (Rolex in particolare) è in grande aumento. Per quanto mi riguarda, consiglio, se uno non può permettersi l'originale, di acquistare, magari allo stesso prezzo della replica, un altro tipo di orologio. Originale. Mi raccomando, leggete tutto il topic.

Veniamo al dunque. Apro questo topic dopo aver ricevuto delle email di spam che promuovevano l'acquisto di orologi Rolex replica prodotti in Svizzera (?!?!?) a prezzi, ovviamente, molto inferiori a quelli dei Rolex originali. Da appassionato di orologi (originali) ed incuriosito dalla cosa ho effettuato una ricerca in rete scoprendo che si tratta, per la maggior parte, di siti che vendono, sostanzialmente, sole. Sole intese come truffe clamorose.

Ovvero, dopo aver pagato la cifra richiesta (variabile da 100 a 300-400-500 e più euro), a casa non arriva NEMMENO la replica richiesta. Truffa. E dopo il danno, la beffa: non è possibile sporgere alcuna denuncia perchè, se andate a denunciare la truffa relativa all'acquisto di un oggetto falso, mettono dentro voi. Il web e diverse pagine Facebook sono pieni di queste storie di pacchi, truffe e Rolex replica di "grado AAAA" (?!?!?) ben pagati ma mai consegnati.


Ho deciso di aprire questo topic (che spero venga indicizzato mooooolto in alto) per chiarire la questione e per aiutare tutti coloro, utenti e visitatori, che proprio non possono fare a meno di acquistare un Rolex replica.


Dove acquistare, dunque, le repliche di Rolex, Omega, Panerai, e tutti gli altri orologi, senza farsi truffare? 

1) EVITATE TUTTI I SITI ITALIANI e tutti quei siti vetrina (e pagine Facebook) scritti in un italiano pessimo (fatti con il traduttore) 

2) Al limite, ma proprio al limite, se pensate di aver trovato un venditore onesto accettate SOLO lo scambio a mano


*IMPORTANTE*: Ancora una volta, ci vengono in aiuto i forum. Che rappresentano lo strumento attraverso il quale è possibile orientarsi in modo migliore nel mare magnum delle follie e delle sole di internet. Effettuando altre ricerche, in inglese, sempre sullo stesso argomenti (Rolex replica) ho trovato la più grande community americana dedicata alla replica di orologi. Sulla stessa, sono presenti venditori veri e assolutamente certificati. Trovate anche numerose recensioni, con tanto di foto VERE delle repliche di orologi in vendita. Ed ho notato che, per fortuna, ci sono anche degli utenti italiani che, buon per loro, forse hanno evitato le truffe di cui sopra.

Il sito in questione è *www. replica - watch . info *(togliete gli spazi) 

Ed all'interno dello stesso trovate un vero e proprio MONDO dedicato alle repliche di orologi. Come detto, se non potete proprio fare a meno di acquistare una replica, consultate la sezione "Trusted Replica Dealers". (i venditori certificati). Tra tutti quelli che ho avuto modo di vedere, i Rolex di BK's Repertorium mi sembrano davvero molto belli e ben fatti. E con movimento ETA svizzero.

N.B. Per quanto mi riguarda, non ho mai acquistato su questo forum (non compro repliche). Nel caso in cui, come già ampiamente detto, voleste per forza acquistare un Rolex non originale date una bella occhiata a quel forum e contattate personalmente i venditori per fargli TUTTE le domande del caso prima di procedere ad un eventuale acquisto. E se le risposte non vi convincono, lasciate perdere. 

MA EVITATE I SITI ITALIANI O PRESUNTI TALI, E PAGINE FACEBOOK, CHE VI "RECAPITANO" SOLAMENTE TRUFFE.


----------

